# Firefox 1.0.4 Problem mit Windows Media Player Plugin



## funnytommy (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Weiß nicht genau ob das hier reinpasst aber es  hat mit dem Internet zutun!
Also ich benutz schon seit langem den Mozilla Firefox und es hat immr alles funktioniert!
Doch jetzt hab ich gestern meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und alles wieder installed und so, doch der Firefox läd das Windows Media Plugin nicht! D.h. ich kann keine Videostreams anschaun, im IE funktioniert die ganze Geschichte aber nicht im Firefox!
Weiß jemand von euch rat? Ich habs auch schon mit   probiert aber dass hat mir nicht weitergeholfen! Ich zähle also auf euch! 

Danke für eur bemühen!

mfg tom


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2005)

Plugins musst du im FF erstmal herunterladen und installieren(der IE hat seine Hausmarke natürlich onboard )

https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/

In der Regel sollte dir FF aber sagen, wenn er ein Plugin benötigt...und dich zur entsprechenden Downloadseite leiten.


----------



## funnytommy (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ja normalerweise meldet Firefox dass das Plugin fehlt und leitet zu einem download weiter! Doch das fehlende Plugin wird nicht erkannt! Noch dazu gibt es kein Plugin für Firefox für Windows Media Player, man muss nämlich einfach nur den Windows Media Player installiert haben, dann müsste es nämlich automatisch im Firefox funktionieren, doch dass tut es bei mir nicht
Die Update Seite von Muzilla mit den Plugins leitet auch nur zum download vom Media Player 10 weiter und den hab ich ja schon installiert

mfg tom


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Juni 2005)

Ist denn im FF für den entsprechenden Dateityp der Mediaplayer als Programm zu Öffnen angegeben?

Extras>Einstellungen>Downloads


----------



## funnytommy (26. Juni 2005)

Hmm also wenn du bei den Downloads die Plugins meinst dann ist da kein Media Player da....


----------

